# Apache starts yet it really isnt running..Suggestions?

## Netdale

I run the 

/bin/apachectl start

yet it doesnt seem to be running.  configtest generated no errors, and I'm just stumped.  When I run 

/bin/apachectl restart

it explains how apache isnt running and its going to start it.

Thanks Fellows,

Dale

httpd.pid just outputs a 1 line number (i.e. I delete the log and it recreates it w/ a different number)

Does it have something to do w/ my routing config?  Iptables? Help!

----------

## delta407

As I have said repeatedly in another thread, try using the init scripts.

"/etc/init.d/apache start" should bring it up, and "rc-update add apache default" should make it start on boot.

----------

## eimail

if the start don't work yet !

what says the log-file ??

i don't no wich modules do you have installed !

try this

/usr/sbin/httpd -f /etc/httpd/httpd.conf -D MODULES -D SSL -D PHP -D PHP3 -D PERL

take your modules !!

and normally the apache-daemon says you whats wrong !  

if you then know what the problem is, fix it or start the apache without the module which make this error !

----------

## klieber

One problem we ran into on the forums:  If your logging is configured incorrectly on apache (i.e. you're trying to log to a file that doesn't exist, etc.) then it will fail without any sort of error message.  configtest won't pick it up, either.

So, you might double-check your logging to make sure that's set up correctly.

--kurt

----------

## Netdale

Well I dont have time right now to play with it, yet in regard to some of your questions.

I'm running apache manual compiled seperate from portage.  No reason, except I just wanted the expierence. 

Apache was 1st compiled w/ mod_ssl, yet I recompiled it w/ no options

(i.e. 

./configure

make

make install)

Logging, I dont know how that could be an issue, in regard to what I said earlier.  Apache just puts a 5 digit number in the log file each time.   Its also different each time.  (I delete httpd.pid b4 I retry)  I'm just stumped.

Delta, I dont know if it would be in init.d since I compiled it myself, yet I am a Linux newb, so please correct me if I'm wrong.

Eimail  -  I'll try ur command lata and see what happens. 

Thanks again guys......

Dale

----------

## delta407

Why didn't you just "emerge apache"? Gentoo's Apache build system is incredibly nice -- PHP is a breeze, mod_ssl is simple, and all kinds of other things (mod_gzip, etc.) are all at your disposal. You also get init scripts...

----------

## klieber

 *Netdale wrote:*   

> Logging, I dont know how that could be an issue, in regard to what I said earlier.  Apache just puts a 5 digit number in the log file each time.   Its also different each time.  (I delete httpd.pid b4 I retry

 

http.pid isn't apache's log files.  That's simply the file where apache writes its process ID.

Log file locations depend on what logger you have installed (syslog, metalog, etc.) but are generally found somewhere in /var/log/apache (or just /var/log).  How you have them configured depends on your apache configuration file.

Again, if you have logging configured incorrectly, it will cause the problem you are describing, so while I can't say for sure that logging is causing your problem, I can say it's worth looking at.

--kurt

----------

## rac

 *Netdale wrote:*   

> I'm running apache manual compiled seperate from portage.  No reason, except I just wanted the expierence.

 

Maybe you could try to emerge apache, see if it works, and if it does, a comparison of how portage installed it with how your manual installation did it  might answer your question. (not to mention get you a working Apache relatively quickly)

----------

